# That Famous Host Who Shared an Indelicate with Trump has been Hit by a Golf



## VOOGOLF (Dec 4, 2017)

During last year’s U. S. presidential election, an indelicate conversation between Donald Trump and host of “Access Hollywood” Billy Bush has been exposed and got a controversial reaction from public, even made a bad influence on Trump’s campaign.

Recently, Bush made news again—he was hit by a golf shot by member of same group with 3-wooden.

“That was a really awful slice, it just fled towards me”, Bush said, “My doctor said I would be dead if it was shot half inch higher.”

Now Bush who has survived is pretty optimistic: “I told my doctor ‘that’s awesome, I am super lucky’!”


----------

